# Being sick is ruining my life!



## grumpalumpin (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm fifteen years old and I've had problems with my stomach for years. Everyone, including my doctor, seems to think I have ibs but no matter what I do nothing is helping. My attacks last for hours at a time, even days, and it's absolute agony. I'm starting to avoid eating, and even with nothing in my stomach I still find myself nauseated and cramped, like I need to go to the washroom very badly. I'm currently bedridden with my best friend from several hours out of town over. I'm missing so much school they're threatening to pull me from my classes. It's keeping me up at night. I'm missing out on many opportunities and I'm only getting sicker. Progressively I've gotten more and more nauseated each time, and the pain in my stomach has literally almost caused me to black out. I saw stars. I have vomited during an attack once, and it did nothing to make me feel better. I get pale, nauseous, stabbing pains throughout my stomach, frequent trips to the washroom, a headache, neck aches and intense chills and shaking. It's almost like having a bad stomach flu three or four times a month. There dont seem to be specific food triggers, i just suddenly get very ill. I'm so tired of being sick. I love my school and I desperately don't want to let my family down, but I need to know that im not alone and any advice any of you have would be amazing. Thank you.


----------



## jessica13 (Dec 13, 2012)

Make sure your doctors are not just looking at your stomach as stomach issues are symptoms of many different problems throughout the body. They had me believing I had IBS for a little over a year, turns out it was just a severe herniated disc. Make sure to get second opinions, and never give up


----------

